# Small cell foundation usage among beekeepers



## Ron Young (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks to all who have participated. I hope the votes will continue.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Ron, maybe if you had included the words A Survey in the title, you would have more participants. Then again, there are those who don't like to participate in POlls or Surveys.

I did.


----------



## Ron Young (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh well, those that do participate are much appreciated. I just thought that it would be interesting to know what percentage of beekeepers were going in that direction or had already done so. It seems now that the industry supply companies are still primarily aimed at the 5.4 stuff. Only a few are offering alternatives. I wonder if that will change when more and more people start in the small cell direction? After all the users of this forum are the ones that set a standard, and guide the market place!


----------



## shawnwri (Jul 31, 2006)

Ron:

I wish you had another option in your poll...thinking about it, but not working towards it at the present.


----------



## Ron Young (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, I figure that anyone thinking about it would indicate not now, and yet benefit from this poll. One may think about it for years waiting to see the result, thus being in the not working toward it at all selection.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I would like to see the option, "tried it and went back to LC".

I'm curious if anyone has.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Question: When you say "small cell" do you only mean small cell foundation? What about natural cell... i.e., no foundation?


----------



## Ron Young (Aug 16, 2006)

I was actually just refering to the small cell products that give a uniform 4.9 mm or smaller. I know that natural cell can varry based on the generation of bee, how regressed they are, and what strain of bee they are just to name a few. I have a hive now that was a cut out and the comb was measured at 5.0. So I am really looking for the 4.9 or smaller stuff. 

Getting into the natural cell is a whole seperate area of information, and quite frankly, I think my brain would overload on too much info at once.


----------



## Ron Young (Aug 16, 2006)

Things seem to have died down on the poll. 
So here is what transpired so far. 64 votes, as follows.

Currently using small cell exclusively. 19% (12) 
Currently working toward small cell. 28% (18) 
Trying small cell on an experimental basis. 11% (7) 
Not working toward small cell at all. 42% (27)

[ December 18, 2006, 07:12 PM: Message edited by: Ron Young ]


----------



## Ron Young (Aug 16, 2006)

Small cell foundation usage among beekeepers 
Choose 1 
Currently using small cell exclusively. 22% (17) 
Currently working toward small cell. 31% (24) 
Trying small cell on an experimental basis. 10% (8) 
Not working toward small cell at all. 36% (28)


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I am thinking of trying the small cell approach, now that I have read all these posts. I am thinking I'll buy some small cell foundation and the bees I get from the trees, I'll put them on it and see how it goes. Sounds fascinating.


----------



## Ron Young (Aug 16, 2006)

Poll Results: Small cell foundation usage among beekeepers (84 votes.) 
Small cell foundation usage among beekeepers 
Choose 1 
Currently using small cell exclusively. 20% (17) 
Currently working toward small cell. 33% (28) 
Trying small cell on an experimental basis. 12% (10) 
Not working toward small cell at all. 35% (29)


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

if I didn't think it worked I wouldn't spent good money on a wax mill


----------



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

I am working towards small cell. I did buy a 4.9 mill this last fall to make my own foundation. Making the foundation this last winter was a good way to keep warm and stay busy!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

New that we've discovered that Mann Lake has been selling 4.9mm plastic frames, there may be more people using it than even know they are.


----------



## flathead (Nov 1, 2006)

We are regressing this spring and as MB points out are now looking into where the 350 or so mann lake frames we bought last year are in our hives.

Most are still in storage but we have quite a few already drawn and in service.

We went from trying to sell the frames yesterday to buying some more of them today.

My partner may have one or two of his hives ready for final comb rotation!


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

flathead

can you give us any info on how the bees handle the stuff
in my little dreamworld the SC foundation would force the bees to draw SC comb correctly since it would be difficult for them to rework the base of the cells, but I have no experience to support my dream

Dave


----------



## flathead (Nov 1, 2006)

<can you give us any info on how the bees handle the stuff>

Yes, will as soon as we get to some of it. Its supposed to rain here for the next few days.

The hives with the mann lake frames(PF-100) are with my bee partner and we haven't been into his hives yet this year.

I will take some pics and share our findings with all here.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

thanks
I ordered a few to play with

Dave


----------



## Paul Millns (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

I'm interested in the idea of small cell foundation but if I am going to make enquiries here in the UK I think I need to know whether the 4.9mm (or less) is measured across the flats or the corners. It might sound a silly question but I know I will be asked when I enquire. So if any one could tell me I would appreciate it.

Paul


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I think I need to know whether the 4.9mm (or less) is measured across the flats or the corners.

Across the flats. Just like this:
http://www.bushfarms.com/images/Dadant49mmMeasured.JPG

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesnaturalcell.htm


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

Paul

lot's of info on Michael Bush's website

http://www.bushfarms.com

specifics are here

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesnaturalcell.htm

Dave


----------



## db_land (Aug 29, 2003)

flathead, are the sc plastic frames in your partner's hives mediums or deeps? Thanks,


----------



## Chrissy Shaw (Nov 21, 2006)

I did not respond to the poll because it failed to have the area i plan to pursue. I plan to use small cell, center brood nest. 

I would have checked: SC alternative use.

I placed the small cell plastic/frame, foundayion news in the general beekeeping area. If you are seeking small cell foundation, or have some comment upon your own experience with this product mentioned, please add it there.

I will say that i did not regress the nucs i started. I did not know i was using small cell foundation, the bees didn't know and thus we went down the trail of comb building in blissfull ignorance. As i add packages this spring they too will be on this product, so we shall see if my knowing slows down the bees in question.

CS


----------



## flathead (Nov 1, 2006)

<flathead, are the sc plastic frames in your partner's hives mediums or deeps? Thanks>

They are deeps but he has 350 of the medium frames in storage also. Soon as I can get over there we will measure them too.


----------

